# Dos and Donts of the coming home from the hospital outfit for LO



## twiggy327

Ive been planning and searching for the perfect little out fit for DS to wear to come home from the hospital but im not sure how fancy to get! My DD only wore a little onesie home from the hospital because daddy forgot the diaper bag at hom when he came to get us! Thank goodness i threw a cute little onesie in the hospital bag while packing in the weeks before the birth. Im wondering if i should just go the onesie route again and maybe get a personalized one made with his name for him to wear home and possibly for his newborn pics or get him a full blown outfit with pants and hat. It will be in the middle of August so im torn and unsure! Any suggestions or personal stories are always great! thanks,


----------



## ShelbyLC

I think simple and comfy is best. :thumbup:


----------



## ClairAye

I'll be going for a sleepsuit this time I think! Our son came home in a wee pair of 'shorts' (they covered almost all of his legs :haha: ) and a white shirt with a little waistcoat pullover that matched :) But I had to travel on a boat home so dressed him up smart, hopefully I get to stay home this time and go simple!


----------



## tristansmum

Personally I say comfy and simple. Newborns don't want fussy and they are just as likely to vomit or poo all over it anyway


----------



## amjon

I have onsies with an airplane and their name on it along with matching pants and little hats and socks. I also threw in a couple of premie sleepsuits just in case newborn is too big.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Simple and comfy. Babies aren't used to wearing clothes. All three of mine have come home in sleep suits.


----------



## MarcsMrs

Weve gotten her a sleepsuit with Little Sister printed on it to come home in! Its a 90 min drive home from hospital so want her to be comfy & warm!


----------



## Holy p

we're a little way off this stuff yet but i'd say comfy onesie :) 

how do people know what size(s) to get for their LO when it's their first? xx


----------



## Dream.dream

Bring a newborn outfit it fits most babies and have a larger back up one that someone can bring you just in case baby is massive . 

My son had a onsie and stretch pants , ill be bringing a sleeper for this baby because the pants were uncomfortable for LO


----------



## preg_pilot

I was rushed to hospital after a failed homebirth, so my mother and husband just grabbed whatever was at hand.
They wound up bringing newborn clothes, which were much much too small for our boy. He ended up needing clothes nr 56... hehe.
I brought him home in huge pants his grandma knitted for him during my pregnancy. He´s actually still too small for those, and he´s 4 months old today.


----------



## staralfur

I never really understood the fancy going home outfits. Our LO came home in a sleeper and lived in sleepers for the first 3 months. Outfits seemed like way too much of a hassle and not terribly comfortable for her either.


----------



## Louise88

I don't know what il be going for this time time but for my daughter I chose a cute dungaree outfit she looked dead cute in it until I got home to a house full of visitors and on taking my daughter out the car seat she had leaked poo out her nappy it was down her leg and all over her cute outfit :haha: This time I think I'm going to choose a real cute warm baby grow as it will be the middle of winter when this ones born :)


----------



## Louise88

staralfur said:


> I never really understood the fancy going home outfits. Our LO came home in a sleeper and lived in sleepers for the first 3 months. Outfits seemed like way too much of a hassle and not terribly comfortable for her either.

Yup the amount of outfits I bought 0-3 months and my daughter never wore because I found baby grows to be easier at that age, when your sleep deprived last thing you want to do is sit and put outfits on your newborn (my daughter projectile vomited after most meals anyways so it was pointless putting her in anything but baby grows!)


----------



## twiggy327

well I went on Etsy and found a really cute onesie that i had personalized with his name on the front and a matching hat with his initials. I also have a pair of blue cloth pants to put on if its cold in the hospital but it will be the middle of August when hes born so bundling wont be necessary. Thanks for the advice ladies!


----------



## smithface24

To b fair I can't remember what my dd wore home from hospital so lo just going the onsie route


----------



## readynwilling

J came home in a sleeper - granted it was my favourite one I had bought... This little guy will be in the same... except it might be 30C out, so maybe a onesie instead of a sleeper LOL


----------



## Equreuil

I'm thinking of taking a plain onesie and using a sharpie to write "Hi, I'm new here (and I'm already awesome!)" on it. 

I've seen ones for sale, but they're always like $15, which is more then I'd really spend for a single article of baby clothing that will be outgrown within weeks. A sharpie and a onesie out of a multi-pack will do the same thing for a slightly clever going home outfit.


----------

